# Why grammar Nazis are single



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 4, 2010)

__

_This is Why Grammar Nazi?s Are Single_ 
*Art of Trolling*


----------



## Yuray (Sep 4, 2010)

I fnoud tihs wihle srufnig a wilhe ago.......

Don't blame me in the long run for any misspelt word.

i cdnuolt blveiee taht I cluod aulaclty uesdnatnrd waht I was rdanieg.
The phaonmneal pweor of the hmuan mnid, aoccdrnig to a rscheearch at
Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it dseno't mtaetr in waht oerdr the ltteres in a
wrod are, the olny iproamtnt tihng is taht the frsit and lsat ltteer be
in the rghit pclae. The rset can be a taotl mses and you can sitll raed
it whotuit a pboerlm. Tihs is bcuseae the huamn mnid deos not raed
ervey lteter by istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe. Azanmig huh? yaeh and
I awlyas tghuhot slpeling was ipmorantt! if you can raed tihs forwrad it.


----------



## SilentNinja (Sep 4, 2010)

i must be stupid i dont get that joke at all lol

I always write backwards like that.. when i type too fast!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 4, 2010)

WHich one? What I posted? or what Yuray posted?


----------



## SilentNinja (Sep 4, 2010)

The one you posted lol i dont get the joke?  im stupid tho


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 4, 2010)

He's trying to make up with his girlfiend on instant messaging, saying he doesn't know what he did to upset her. She's trying to tell him that he's all talk and no action and it's all a "waist" of time. His response is to correct her spelling of "waste".


----------



## Cat Dancer (Sep 4, 2010)

Yeah, he's focusing on the word spelled wrong instead of the very important content of the conversation. I didn't get it at first either though. mg:


----------



## SilentNinja (Sep 4, 2010)

ahhhhhhh ok :2thumbs: thanks for explaining that too me lol I can now thank you for the post!!! hehe :lol:


----------

